# A Tale of Two Cockies - OT



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

This is such a cute story, and beautiful pictures!  

http://www.juliusbergh.com/cocky/


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting Amandajay! Quite informative and educational!

Those pictures are incredible. Never knew Cockatoos dug holes! So sad about the one baby and I was quite shocked as I was completely unprepared! 

What a heartwarming "love" story! Such a smart bird - to open that so-called "tamper proof" door! LOL

What a treat to see them free in the "wild" so to speak!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a great story.
I've got to meet quite a few cockatoos while working at the avian clinic and I fell in love with those guys. They are so intelligent, sweet and sensitive. They have such expressive eyes.

Thank you for posting this lovely story.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a delightful and entertaining story. The pics are also priceless.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi mr squeaks, Reti, and Trees Gray, glad you enjoyed the story. They are definitely very sweet birds, so intelligent and soulful. I never knew they dug holes either, or spent so much time on the ground!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Amandajay, 

I really enjoyed this story of two cockatoos as well...wonderful pictures, good and some sad moments too.

I also didn't know that they dug holes, very weird, lol These birds are so beautiful to look at, I love the size of them and they are so intelligent.

Thanks for posting this


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Brad! Glad you enjoyed this as well, I'm looking forward to updates to that site. I like your avatar/picture!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

amandajay said:


> Hi Brad! Glad you enjoyed this as well, I'm looking forward to updates to that site. *I like your avatar/picture*!


Enjoy while you can, Amandajay! BadBrad and his BirdBOTwon't be around much longer!!


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

Uh oh, that sounded like a threat.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

amandajay said:


> Uh oh, that sounded like a threat.


It WAS...BadBrad escaped into space, which is fine. Since he's IN outer space, he's right at home!


----------

